# Women's fiction...authors and readers, post here!



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Readers, tell us what you like.  Funny, serious, relationship-oriented, suspenseful, family-centric?  We want to know what kind of books you're looking for.

Authors who write for women who love to read, we want to help you get attention for your books!

Please everyone, chime in!


----------



## Julie Christensen (Oct 13, 2010)

Both my books are directed mainly toward women.  And both are only 99 cents!  The Truth About Dating is a funny story about a 38-year old woman who's jump back into the dating scene results in mayhem, laughter, and tears, ultimately changing her life for the better.  

Searching For Meredith Love is about a woman who thinks she's doing fine until she meets the man of her dreams and realizes how miserable her life really is, and getting worse by the minute!  Timid Meredith has to learn to fight for what she wants, and even if she gets it, a secret from her past could ruin everything.


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

I write for men and women.  My women characters are three-dimensional, and strong, not in the modern sense, but rather, realistically, within the constraints of their time.  Check 'em out!


----------



## isaacsweeney (Jan 1, 2011)

In Against Her Fading Hour, the three short stories are written from women's perspectives. It's 99 cents. Find it in my signature. 

Of course, I'd like to think women would enjoy my other Kindle books too


----------



## Kenneth Rosenberg (Dec 3, 2010)

Nice idea for a post, Ruth!  I'm looking forward to seeing what some more readers think.  It seems to me like paranormal romance is all the rage these days, but what do I know?    Mine's a contemporary romance about the rekindling of old flames...


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

What a great, inspiring group!

Any authors of classic women's fiction here besides me?


----------



## inknbeans (Mar 9, 2010)

I'd like to talk not about my own eight titles, but those of a fellow author.

Susan Wells Bennett has written two books on the darker side of women's fiction.

The Thief of Todays and Tomorrows ($2.99) is about an innocent woman who learns the rougher lessons of life when the man of her dreams turns out to be affiliated with 'The Family' in post-war Chicago. Katie DeLucia starts with nothing, builds the American Dream, loses everything - including her identity, and must start over alone. It's a lifetime tale of twists and turns, three dimensional characters and equal parts smiles and tears.

The Prophet's Wives ($2.99) is the story of three women who marry the same man, a man's whose vision creates an organization so big and so powerful that some call it a religion and some call it a cult, but for the wives of this first and last prophet, it is only a prison. There is a coupon at Inknbeans.com to purchase this book with a 25% discount at smashwords.com. Look at Susan Wells Bennett's author page.

If you're interested in simple, contemporary romance, my books are listed there, as well.

Emjae


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello Ruth--

Thanks for starting this new thread. This has been a fun day for me. I got a true "fan" letter (like kisses from heaven) and Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance got mentions in blog sites today.



Edie Ramer features "Moon" in the RWA Women's Fiction Blog http://www.rwa-wf.com/2011/01/18/womens-fiction-in-ebooks/
I really appreciated her likening the book to the whimsical work of Sarah Addison Allen.

Karen Cantell ("Take the Monkeys and Run") has the "marry me" excerpt up at the Fiction for Dessert Blog today
http://fictionfordessert.blogspot.com/2011/01/excerpt-devil-moon-by-dana-taylor.html

It's so great to have the support of fellow writers!

Dana Taylor


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi Dana...Congratulations!  No wonder you feel wonderful...who wouldn't?  Plus you've earned it & deserve it.

Thanks for posting the RWA women's fiction blog.  I will check it out...A zillion years ago RWA awarded Husband & Lovers Best Contemporary of the year.  I attended their awards breakfast and made a speech.  Problem is I can't remember what years & when I checked with them they had no record of it.  Too long ago I suppose.


----------



## HeidiHall (Sep 5, 2010)

I devour Chick-Lit--anything light and fun, as well as romantic suspense and paranormal romance. I stay away from historical, but a *contemporary* bodice-ripper is always a good time. Nothing faith-based...if I want to be preached at, I'll go to church. When it comes right down to it I want the author to transport me somewhere fabulous...and I need a happy ending! Predictable? Maybe, but I can get depressed all on my own


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie (Jan 9, 2011)

I write women's romance. Mostly Historical Fiction. Catch a Shooting Star is an example. But Ripple Effect is Contemporary Romance. I am currently working on another Historical Romance, to be available soon!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Ruth Harris said:


> Any authors of classic women's fiction here besides me?


Out of curiosity, what do you mean by "classic" women's fiction? As in, not chick lit?

I'm an avid reader of women's fiction. In terms of recent reads, I can recommend LAST WILL OF MOIRA LEAHY by Therese Walsh (women's fic with a touch of magic), LOVE THE ONE YOU'RE WITH by Emily Giffin ("serious" chick lit), and MERCY by Jodi Picoult (women's fic with some courtroom drama).

I'm currently reading A THREAD OF SKY by Deanna Fei (in print) and A SCATTERED LIFE by Karen McQuestion (on Kindle).

As a writer, I definitely tend towards strong female characters, although right now my focus is more in the older teens / young 20s range, which doesn't usually get categorized as women's fic.

Kristan


----------



## Claudia Lefeve (Dec 17, 2010)

As a reader, I love all types of books, but I prefer mystery, thriller, horror, and paranormal romance (in no particular order!) If you look at my last blog post (you'll see a link under my signature), I have a list of all the books I read last week.

As a writer, I am working on publishing my first YA paranormal to be out sometime late Spring!


----------



## Sonia Rumzi (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello Ruth,

I write Women's Fiction, far afield from today's Paranormal & YA frenzy. My debut novel Simple Conversation is a light romance read. However, my latest novel, Caring For Eleanor is the raw emotional hotbed found in family dynamics. It just came out as an eBook, with the paperback arriving shortly. Cheers, -Sonia


----------



## I love books (Aug 12, 2011)

I enjoy reading from a variety of genres. I read women's fiction, romance, thrillers, YA paranormal, chick lit, romantic comedy and anything that piques my interest. As long as the story is engaging and the characters are likeable.


----------



## TracyRozzlynn (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi, 
As both a reader and a writer, I'm a fan of young adult fiction. 
Some of my favorites - 
Hunger Games- Suzanne Collins
Glow - Amy Kathleen Ryan 
Trylle Trilogy & Hollowland- by Amanda Hocking

I think a quote from a recent review best explains what I like best in a lead character:

"This is the second book I have read by Ms Rozzlynn but it won't be my last. In this time of young passive heroines in love with controlling dangerous men, her heroines really stand out; they are strong, independent young women, always able to take care of themselves. Ms Rozzlynn definitely writes great stories and I recommend them highly." - Review by: justmax on Aug. 13, 2011


----------



## LGOULD (Jul 5, 2011)

I like chicklit in which the plots are unpredictable, the heroines are complex and not always likeable, and the endings are resolved but not necessarily "happy ever after."


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie (Jan 9, 2011)

I write romance.  Mostly western romance.  I suppose it's because I grew up around horses and I love to write about the era where horsepower was really horsepower.  It was a time when men were men (strong and viral, able to take care of a woman if the need arose) and women were women (just shy of dainty but had the capacity to take care of herself) But most of my novels center upon that battle between the heroine's pride and the hero's instinct to protect her.  Somehow, they come together and find that middle ground.  And they find love.  I love a happy ending...


----------

